
GuidePoint Security Stands with CoalFire - devicetray0
https://www.guidepointsecurity.com/2019/11/01/guidepoint-stands-with-coalfire-a-message-of-support/
======
gorgoiler
Owch. Sheriff Chad Leonard was the arresting officer who is accused of
overreach by arresting the pen testers, according to this statement from the
pen testers themselves:

[https://www.coalfire.com/News-and-Events/Press-
Releases/Coal...](https://www.coalfire.com/News-and-Events/Press-
Releases/Coalfire-CEO-Tom-McAndrew-statement)

